# Retail Radar: Forza 3, Halo 3: ODST in new 360 bundle



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Amazon lists Xbox 360 Elite spring 2010 hardware package with 120GB hard drive, two of last year's biggest exclusive releases. 










Gamers in the market for a new Xbox 360 system have a wealth of options on the way. Beyond the already available Xbox 360 Arcade and Xbox 360 Elite options, Microsoft has announced a pair of bundles that will see a 250GB version of the Xbox 360 Elite packed with a long-awaited game launch and two controllers. Next week, the Square Enix role-playing game Final Fantasy XIII will receive the Elite bundle treatment, while Ubisoft's stealth action game Splinter Cell: Conviction will get its own Elite bundle in early April.

 Need a new 360 and the system's two biggest exclusives from last year's holiday season?


Microsoft is apparently not over its bout of bundle fever just yet, as online retailer Amazon.com is listing a new spring 2010 Xbox 360 Elite configuration that will see the system packed in with two of its biggest exclusives from last year: Halo 3: ODST and Forza Motorsport 3. Judging from packaging art, the bundle will include a 120GB hard drive and a single controller. The product page suggests the package will arrive March 9, but Amazon has not started accepting preorders for it, nor is the retailer listing a price.

A Microsoft representative did not return GameSpot's request for confirmation and further details regarding the spring 2010 bundle. For more on the packed-in games, check out GameSpot's reviews of Halo 3: ODST and Forza Motorsport 3.

[ Watch Video ]


----------

